# The Chemo isn't working



## Billh50 (Oct 6, 2017)

Saw the concologist yesterday. The chemo I am receiving is not working. The tumor has not shrunk and seems to be growing. It is now affecting my right kidney. They tried to put a stent in the right when they were in to change the left. But the tube was too swollen to allow it. 
The oncologist wants to try one more chemo drug. Supposedly this one will not hurt the kidneys.
When I asked him what my prognoses is if that didn't work, he said. My prognoses is I have about 1yr more or less. Depending on how aggressive the cancer is and if the new drug can slow it down or not.
So I guess if  nothing changes for the good in a month or two it will be time to start getting rid of motorcycle and tools. as I will only get worse.
I have 1 project I have to finish so will do what I can on that for now.


----------



## fernballan (Oct 6, 2017)

Billh50 said:


> Saw the concologist yesterday. The chemo I am receiving is not working. The tumor has not shrunk and seems to be growing. It is now affecting my right kidney. They tried to put a stent in the right when they were in to change the left. But the tube was too swollen to allow it.
> The oncologist wants to try one more chemo drug. Supposedly this one will not hurt the kidneys.
> When I asked him what my prognoses is if that didn't work, he said. My prognoses is I have about 1yr more or less. Depending on how aggressive the cancer is and if the new drug can slow it down or not.
> So I guess if  nothing changes for the good in a month or two it will be time to start getting rid of motorcycle and tools. as I will only get worse.
> I have 1 project I have to finish so will do what I can on that for now.


Sorry to hear


----------



## woodchucker (Oct 6, 2017)

Same here, damn.


----------



## Superburban (Oct 6, 2017)

Strange, the first 40 years of my life, I only knew 1 person that had cancer. Now the last 15, I lost a father, several close friends, many others that I knew, many from the internet, a nephew that has been fighting for 10 years now, and does not have much longer (21 years old), has prostrate cancer myself. Beginning to think I should start being a loner, and stay off  the internet. 

The bright side, a neighbor was given a year or so, and has been here for over 15 since. Docs do not know it all. I pray they are wrong in your case Bill. Also pray that you and your doctors have the strength, and knowledge to make the best decisions.


----------



## mikey (Oct 6, 2017)

Billh50 said:


> My prognoses is I have about 1yr more or less. Depending on how aggressive the cancer is and if the new drug can slow it down or not.



Sorry to hear this, Bill. The Oncologist is giving you a time frame based on statistics and you are not a statistic. I am hopeful that your new treatment will alter the outcome but you have to wait and see. I have seen people beat the odds so many times that giving you a time frame is fraught with inaccuracy. Try to stay positive and we'll all hope for a good outcome.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 6, 2017)

there is still hope brother, stay strong.
we all want you to get better as soon as possible.
i have a few friends that have beaten the odds in regards to cancer.
their attitudes of grace and strength are to be admired and emulated by all. 
take one day at a time, and know we care and wish you the very best.


----------



## Billh50 (Oct 6, 2017)

mickey,
he is going by how fast it has grown wether they can slow it down or not. unfortunitely the prostate cancer I have is a rarer form of the cancer.


----------



## core-oil (Oct 6, 2017)

Sorry to hear your news Bob, Keep strong  We are praying and sending out good thoughts for you, I must confess that I hear more and more of people who have been afflicted with this most horrible illness.


----------



## mikey (Oct 6, 2017)

Billh50 said:


> mickey,
> he is going by how fast it has grown wether they can slow it down or not. unfortunitely the prostate cancer I have is a rarer form of the cancer.



Understood, Bill. I am aware of the types of Prostate Ca. I will pray the new chemo works for you.


----------



## Silverbullet (Oct 6, 2017)

Fight to win , deep down and dirty if you need to. That's one reason you need your shop a safe haven your lonely place . Keep your spirits up think positively I'm gonna beat this thing and I'm not giving up. Fight Bill fight


----------



## BFHammer (Oct 6, 2017)

Bill
Sorry to hear the prognosis.  As Mikey said remember that the doctors are giving you statistics and you're not a statistic.  You stay strong and fight and we'll pray strong. Hope the new chemo will be what you need. 
Mark


----------



## richl (Oct 6, 2017)

Best wishes for you bill, keep strong, never give up.
I'm praying for you.

Rich


----------



## FOMOGO (Oct 7, 2017)

All the best Bill, and as said, stay in the game, and stay positive. I had a nasty form of prostate cancer back in 02', fortunately they found it early and got it all the first time in. My dad had it, and it had spread by the time they found it, but he made it another 17 years and passed at 91.  Mike


----------



## Billh50 (Oct 7, 2017)

I'm trying to stay positive.  It's just that all the chemo so far has done nothing but hurt the kidneys. And they started talking about tubes in the kidney out my back. I won't do that! I'll not live with tubes hanging out all over with bags. So this new chemo is not supposed to affect the kidneys. If it works good.


----------



## Mark_f (Oct 7, 2017)

I'm very sorry to hear this news, Bill. I pray the treatment works for you. Have faith in God and ask for his blessing.


----------

